# Yungnuo flashes compatible with EOS M(2|3|5|10)?



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello,

has anyone experience with EOS M cameras and Yongnuo flashes?
I'm especially interested in compatibility of EOS M and/or EOS M5 with YN565 EX II.

I know that the YN565 EX II is comptible with the Canon 580 EX II flash regarding wireless TTL protocol.
But will the YN flash work also when mounted directly on the hotshoe of EOS M cameras?

best regards
Frank


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 5, 2017)

I have an M5 and a Yong Nuo flash but it's the YN568, not YN565. I've been using it with a YN622c trigger and haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 5, 2017)

I just tested the M1 with Yongnuo 600EX-RT set to E-TTL and it works fine in the green box and AV modes. Both strait and ceiling bounce.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 5, 2017)

ninjapeps said:


> I have an M5 and a Yong Nuo flash but it's the YN568, not YN565. I've been using it with a YN622c trigger and haven't had any problems yet.


Thank you.
Yes, I also have the YN622c and know they are working with the M5. But this would be Plan B for my purpose.

Frank


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 5, 2017)

kphoto99 said:


> I just tested the M1 with Yongnuo 600EX-RT set to E-TTL and it works fine in the green box and AV modes. Both strait and ceiling bounce.


Thank you. Thats a hint in the right direction. Unfortunately it can't be for sure that other flashes will work also. There are so many differences between the flashes and who knows what Canon itself changes in the ETTL protocol to leave out 3rd party manufacturers.

Frank


----------



## JoFT (Jan 5, 2017)

It seems that the M5 is not cooperating with the YN622tx controller properly. the external flash menu does not show up: I get some strange noise and than the screen gets black. On my 5D4 the controller works fine...

I did not test my M5 with on camera flash with my Yongnuos...


----------

